# Two way radios



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

What brand of two way radios do you like? Had a set of Motorolas that gave very good service but they are shot and need to be replaced. Also where is a good place to buy the radios?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I would stick with the Motorolas.


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Losthwy said:


> I would stick with the Motorolas.


+1 tuff to beat!


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a set of the motorolas, bought at academy sports. Great radios. I also got a set of uniden radios at bass pro shop that are submersible and float for whoever is in or around the water. They seem to work well, but I've only had them since Christmas. Since my kids are my birdboys I feel good giving them the wterproof submersible radios when they are by the water. The radios all talk to each other so we have 4 radios. One for me and one for each gun in the field. I don't know how we did it before we had the radios. Also get the yellow ones. You can find them if someone drops one in the field.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Leddyman said:


> Also get the yellow ones. You can find them if someone drops one in the field.


Yeah, don't buy camo radios! I have paint parts of mine blaze orange and added blaze orange duct tape which can be found at Ace Hardware. In fact I try to get everything in blaze orange.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Yeah, don't buy camo radios! I have paint parts of mine blaze orange and added blaze orange duct tape which can be found at Ace Hardware. In fact I try to get everything in blaze orange.


X 2...still looking for the one we lost at Lee Kay last spring


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

On my 3rd set of Motorola's.......


----------



## middlebranchlabs (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had lots of motorolas that were OK. I've been very happy with the new Garmin's that I got this fall. They are clearer and have better range. But every model is different no matter the manufacturer.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

What model Motorola's is everyone using?


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

GulfCoast said:


> What model Motorola's is everyone using?


This is what I use. Fantastic radios. Here they are at Wal Mart

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Motorola-...hannels-121-Privacy-Codes-NOAA-Alert/10913179

I also have two of these radios. Makes you feel good around the water and you can take them duck hunting. I was surprised how much we needed them hunting in the swamp this year. You wouldn't think you would split up as much but we used them.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._10001_10211341_250002000_250000000_250002000


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> X 2...still looking for the one we lost at Lee Kay last spring


x3! Any outdoor gadget that is droppable I get in bright colors or put orange duck tape on. I've always used motorolas. Not sure of the exact type, but do like having wx channels with me on my radio.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

Stick with motorola.

Best 2 places to get them: Home Depot or Costco.

Have fun!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

PTMY, agreed. Got a set of Motorola's at Costco.com and been very happy!


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Any recommendation on a water proof one. I have the set of motorolas minus one that fell out of my pocket into the water while setting up a test. I was surprised it died with only 3 seconds under water.

Ahh saw it on the second link .... nice.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FWIW, I've had good experience buying used radios from this seller. Have purchased 25 radios for personal and club use in the past month and all work A--OK

http://stores.ebay.com/A-O-PC-Syste...14QQ_sidZ105206744QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Costco had a couple of different motorola models for a pretty good price. I may pick up a few more next time I am there.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Jeff. This is still a good link.


jeff t. said:


> FWIW, I've had good experience buying used radios from this seller. Have purchased 25 radios for personal and club use in the past month and all work A--OK
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/A-O-PC-Syste...14QQ_sidZ105206744QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

FWIW, after Angie (I think it was) posted in the product review forum a while back about the Midlands, I got a pair and tried them. Since then I have been replacing my Motorolas with the Midlands. Not that I had any problems with the Motos but the Midlands are clearer, seem to have better battery life and have a longer range.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DoubleHaul said:


> FWIW, after Angie (I think it was) posted in the product review forum a while back about the Midlands, I got a pair and tried them. Since then I have been replacing my Motorolas with the Midlands. Not that I had any problems with the Motos but the Midlands are clearer, seem to have better battery life and have a longer range.


X 2 for Midlands, good price from amazon.com, Motorolas are now in storage for emergency use only




my Motorolas for field trial use


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Midland GXT760VP4 36-Mile 42-Channel FRS/GMRS Two-Way Radio (Pair) These are really good radios for the price.Dave


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sabireley said:


> Thanks Jeff. This is still a good link.


I ordered 4 Motoroloa radios from the seller for $60 delivered. They look brand new and all work. $15 per radio is pretty good.


----------

